# French Assedic



## onis2019 (Mar 16, 2019)

Can someone confirm if the Assedic taxes corresponding to payments made to the French unemployment agency and withdrawn from the 'brut' salary/wages paid in France can be treated as taxes paid on US general category taxes ? If so, since these taxes have been lowered drastically in 2018 and in a way transferred to CSG/RDS which are not deductible, do US taxpayers also paying taxes in France have any way of recuperating these sums towards an eventual foreign tax credit ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The simple answer is: no. The unemployment "taxes" you pay in France are "cotisations" - i.e. social insurance charges. They are not recuperable on your US tax returns. (Though, they are deducted from your French gross income to arrive at the "taxable income" figure which is what you report on your French tax returns.)

One other little "bonus" - should you wind up claiming unemployment while you are living in France, the unemployment benefits are not considered income for US tax purposes, but rather "public assistance" and therefore do not need to be declared to the IRS.


----------

